# Homeopathic induction questions



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi ladies









I have some caullophylum 200c here, and cimicifuga 200c as well. Was told by my MW I could do this - 2 pellets every 15 minutes for two hours, alternating one remedy and then the next.

Any drawbacks to this? If it's starting some cntx, would they definitely lead to labor...or false hope?









From what I understand caullophylum is to get the contractions going, and cimicifuga is to soften my cervix.

I did have her check me at my last appt and I was 80% effaced, posterior, 1 cm, very soft, and baby is at zero station. So my Bishop is


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I've only heard of a draw back to caulophilum and that was that it threw a woman into hard intense labor, but I've heard the same thing about nipple stimulation. I took caulophilum after I started labor to help coordinate the contractions and strengthen them but I didn't have any adverse affects at all. I would take into consideration how chemically sensitive you normally are. If you usually take less of any herb/medication because you are sensitive then I'd start out with a lower dose. I haven't heard of the other homeopathic. Good luck Mama!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Ach, it didn't work.

Guess it's not ready yet!


----------



## MtnCanary (Nov 9, 2006)

When I was in labor with my ds, after 14 hours of no contractions after my water having broken, my MW had me use a double breast pump for 10 minutes followed by 10 minutes of rapid walking, and then we repeated the pump/walk thing 2 more times. It didn't work when we tried it 8 hours post water breaking, but it did the second time. Might be worth a try. Oh - with all the double pumping, my milk came in like right away! It's funny - that's the only time I've ever used the pump (I only have it because my sister passed it along to me. I still have it in my closet just in case I have to do the same thing with dc #3.

Kristin

mom to dd (7/5/01), ds (5/27/04) and #3 due June '07


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I natrually induced my first. black cohosh, blue cohosh, nipple stimulation, plus weeks of EPO, frequent sex, and RRL tea.
That labor was horrible. It was out of control violently rough, and my hyper-stimualted uterus gave out on me. I couldn't push effectively (hours of trying), then I hemoraged.

My advice. Inducing gets you an induced labor. you don't want that. Please don't!
Maybe baby arrived by the time I wrote this, anyway


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've used them often and feel that if your body and your baby are not ready, it will not work. The great thing is that if you don't go into labor, it usually helps coordinate your BH contractions to get your baby into a nice position and low.

Homeopathy is so subtle and gentle with no side effects. I firmly believe that it only works if your body is open to the suggestion. I do not think that homeopathy works like herbal tinctures or medications.

That is the most common and easiest way I've encouraged labor in clients before. I usually recommend doing it at night since that is when our natural levels of oxytocin are higher. Some women add the use of a breast pump while watching a movie, etc.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I have definitely noticed a difference between using an herbal labor tincture and the homeopathics...but I don't think the caullophylum is the right remedy for me.
I'm in early labor today, and took some herbal tincture earlier, but I'm quitting for now because it was giving me teeth grinding contractions 20 minutes apart...weird.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Caulophyllum is blue cohosh and supposedly helps coordinate contractions.

Cimicifuga is black cohosh and is reported to start contractions.

Other remedies I like for augmenting labor: Carbo Veg; Pulsatilla; Gelsemium


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife* 
Homeopathy is so subtle and gentle with no side effects. I firmly believe that it only works if your body is open to the suggestion. I do not think that homeopathy works like herbal tinctures or medications.

You are absolutely correct about that! Homeopathy is energy medicine. While I do enjoy herbs for certain applications, I have no illusions that they are not chemicals, the same as synthetic drugs are. Many of today's synthetic drugs duplicate or obtain their action from natural sources.

Homeopathic Cimicifuga for example is the *energy* of black cohosh, not black cohosh itself because the original substance has been diluted past Avogadro's number (remember from HS chemistry -- this is the value after which, in successive dilutions, no molecules of the original substance remain in solution). And the more dilute the solution, the stronger the energy or potency -- think of the law of conservation of mass energy for this one.

I love homeopathy! A great book that I just got for pregnancy and birth is by Miranda Castro: link to Amazon.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Quote:

Any drawbacks to this?
A premature baby? A malpositioned baby because they haven't been ready to be born? Induction is induction no matter what "natural" methods are used and while there are some health concerns in which induction might be helpful, you haven't mentioned any. At 41+3 labour is unlikely to be more than a few days away, enjoy!


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanetF* 
A premature baby? A malpositioned baby because they haven't been ready to be born? Induction is induction no matter what "natural" methods are used and while there are some health concerns in which induction might be helpful, you haven't mentioned any. At 41+3 labour is unlikely to be more than a few days away, enjoy!

Well, to be perfectly honest, I don't think that you can "induce" with homeopathy. Some of the midwives may disagree with me. My long experience is not with birth, but with homeopathy.

Homeopathy is vibrational, and if the frequencies used correspond with the being coming into contact with them, there will be an effect. But, homeopathy is never going to cause something adverse to happen.

I think the title of this thread may be the confusing part. Homeopathy can be used in situations that are characterized as inductions b/c they may fit the definition of what the practioner and birthing mother are trying to achieve, but what homeopathics are actually DOING is putting energies into alignment for the best possible outcome.

For example, homeopathic cimicifuga can intensify contractions for someone who is not progressing for a variety of reasons -- perhaps fear. Homeopathic cimicifuga can ALSO serve to balance out or reduce unnecessarily strong contractions in another person. Same remedy, different outcome.

This is all just my experience and my opinion. Homeopathy does not start to work on the physical plane, but on the meta-physical plane.


----------

